# Advice on Board size please



## esmayes (Feb 20, 2012)

Forgot to say I am looking at T.Rice lib tech 157 boards at present?


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

esmayes said:


> Forgot to say I am looking at T.Rice lib tech 157 boards at present?


I'm 5'8" and I've been told 158. Looking at a 159 currently. And one guy today told me a I should go 162 for the kind of riding I'm aiming to do. Steeps, trees, powder, and speed.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Depends on the board, check each boards suggested weight range and try to find one that you're in the middle of. I'm 175 lb and ride a Burton T7 159. I was considering a Kessler Ride 163. The low 150s is too short for you, even the 157 might be too short.

Also, not sure how you came up with that stance but it seems really wide to me. Have you tried playing with the stance? Nothing wrong with a 33 deg separation but I feel my legs are most natural around 20 degrees apart. I've got mine set at +9/-9, used to be at +15/-15 but found myself wanting to toe in a bit.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

I ended up going with a 165 due to DF not having a 162. It's definitely rideable, very stable, and a huge improvement over my 158. That could have a little to do with board characteristics as well, but I could tell most of the added bonuses of my new board was due to length. If I didn't know any better I'd swear a longer board was a cheater board, for the riding I do. It helped that much. 

That said, in the end I'm going to go with a 162. While I could ride the 165 all day it's just a bit too much work to ride properly. I think I can get the same benefits from the 162 and a bit more practice. 

Hope that helps a...


----------



## Weezy32 (Mar 15, 2012)

Holly crap i rent a board at the mountain i go to and they give me a 154 saying its the largest.


I am 6"3 180 pounds


----------

